# My New Website



## Big Mike (Oct 30, 2007)

Check it out

www.mikehodson.ca


----------



## EZzing (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice Mike ! You have a real talent for portraits and wedding photography!

Nice work!

Bill


----------



## eravedesigns (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I bet a lot of peope will post on here about how great your pictures are which they are but I think your website design is hurting you. Did you make this design yourself? 

I am a freelance web designer so I will critique a bunch of stuff and if you want you can contact me and I wouldnt mind helping you fix some things 

-The buttons dont fit the layout. The buttons you used are rounded and I would have made them square to match the rest of your more square layout. 
-Some of the links are not working but im assuming thats because you are stilll working on the layout
-I know you are going for that typical photographer website that is mainly black but dont be afraid to use color and make your portfolio stand out from your competition. 
-On your about me page I would have atleast made the text white on the black instead of adding that gray box.
-You bottom graphic/logo is very hard on the eyes. If you are going for that more feminine look with the script text I would ditch the white stroke thats around all of your text and change up the font color on your phone number and location...
-You also have centered your design and doing so I would have had everything the same width. What I mean by this is that you buttons are wider than the image and your graphic/logo on the bottom. If you made them all flush it would be a lot cleaner.

I hope this helps


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 31, 2007)

Apart from the black text on grey background I like it. I think the rounded buttons are fine. I'm not artistically skilled (my own website testifies to that), and I don't know the latest "standards" in web design so I can't comment on that, but the design wouldn't put me off visiting it. Oh, and nice photos!

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd stop the autoplay gallery, its too fast, I gave up trying to view selected shots as they just disappear.H


----------



## snowalker (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I'm a new member of this forum and I invite you on my personal website. Just click on the signature. The site it's about photo retouching and photo colorizing. I hope you'll be find some interesting work.
Thank you.
Vic


----------



## eravedesigns (Nov 4, 2007)

snowalker said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a new member of this forum and I invite you on my personal website. Just click on the signature. The site it's about photo retouching and photo colorizing. I hope you'll be find some interesting work.
> Thank you.
> Vic



You should probobly make your own thread...


----------



## Marek (Nov 7, 2007)

Great images!
Web site? Hmm?
I'll agree with some of the remarks above, here is my 2 cents:
I would cut the intro video stuff.
Also, pricing for portraits does not work
Important! You should allow viewers to exit your site to where they came from.
Marek


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the input.

As for the video intro...most wedding photography sites have one.  Mine's not great, but my slide show software froze up anytime I tried to make it better.

All of the pages & button work...but they are sort of stupid to use.  When you mouse over 'galleries' the two buttons pop up.  When you mouse over pricing...two different buttons pop up...but they look the same.  So to get into portrait pricing...you need to mouse over 'pricing' then go over to 'portraits' without moving the cursor over the 'galleries' button.

I'm working on a different menu.



> Important! You should allow viewers to exit your site to where they came from.


I'm not sure what you mean by this...  I have a full menu on each page, so you can get to any page, from any page.  If they want to exit, they just have to use the back button...like they would with any other site.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 9, 2007)

i immediately went for the mute button when i heard the sound on your site. i'm pretty sure most people do the same thing.


----------



## ryyback (Nov 12, 2007)

ironsidephoto said:


> i immediately went for the mute button when i heard the sound on your site. i'm pretty sure most people do the same thing.


 

I agree. I would get rid of the music Mike-


----------

